# 1672 KJV w/Geneva Notes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

The 1672 KJV with Geneva Notes (fascimile) is available in hardback here (OT) and here (NT) and in paperback here (OT) and here (NT).


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 1, 2007)

I guess I've got to buy one now. I can't help it.


----------



## Croghanite (Mar 1, 2007)

OT and NT bound together anywhere?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> OT and NT bound together anywhere?



The only one I have found so far is this. It's a little on the expensive side.  

It's available on CD, however, here.


----------



## KMK (Mar 1, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The 1672 KJV with Geneva Notes (fascimile) is available in hardback here (OT) and here (NT) and in paperback here (OT) and here (NT).



Does everyone realize that this is a facsimile? It looks pretty much impossible to read to me. I would recommend the $8500 one.


----------



## JM (Mar 4, 2007)

> KING JAMES BIBLE WITH THE GENEVA BIBLE NOTES (1672)
> 
> The best Reformation translation (King James Version) combined with the best Bible notes of the first Reformation (the Geneva Bible notes [from the 1599 edition])! A great tool for public, family and private worship and study. Printed from a marvelously clean original copy, surpassing the quality of all other printings (of the Geneva Bible notes in particular) we have seen. Contains almost 1000 (8.5 X 11 inch) pages with notes on the complete Bible (Old & New Testaments) – making this a veritable library of study and classic Protestant commentary in just one book!
> 
> ...



link


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2007)

David Lachman has a 1642 KJV w/Geneva notes for sale on Ebay here.


----------

